# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi dashurie

## DI_ANA

> Duhet për një moment njeriu të harroj gjithçka?!Duhet.Ndryshe jeta bëhet monotone.Mos e vra shum mëndjen por argëto.Argëtou të jetosh më shum.



Si mund te harrojme kur kaq shume duam,
si te fshijme memorien,te lutem ti thuam?!
Si te harrojme ditet,vitet qe harxhuam,
si te zhdukim tjetrin fare pa kuptuar?!

Si te mos mendojme dhe vetem te qeshim,
si mund te jetojme kur nje dite ne vdesim,
vdesim nga zhgenjimi dhe nga dhimbja e shkrete,
me thuaj te lutem,nuk eshte e vertete?!

Si te thahim zemren dhe ti ndalojme ushqimin,
te jetosh pa ndjenja...e di ti kuptimin?!
Si mund te gezojme kur dicka ska vlere,
me thuaj ti valle,si une, ka te tjere?!

Sa zemra sot vuajne dhe nuk argetohen,
sa shpirtra te humbur sot jo me nuk zgjohen,
sa lot derdh kjo bote e mbushur me vrer,
sa vete i thone vdekjes_"Eja sot me merr"!

Ceshte argetimi,a na sheron dot,
eshte ngushellim a fjale e thene kot?!
si mund te harrojme me plage thelle ne gji,
si mund te shpresojme te mbytur ne zi!!


respekte per ty!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Si mund te harrojme kur kaq shume duam,
> si te fshijme memorien,te lutem ti thuam?!
> Si te harrojme ditet,vitet qe harxhuam,
> si te zhdukim tjetrin fare pa kuptuar?!


Diana!Mos ma mer për diktim!Si fillim e pohoj me plot gojën e me një far sigurie e krenarie se, vargjet e tua jan sa frymëzuese aq edhe të pasura në mendime! Këto pyetje që bën më lartë, po të kujtoj se,n.q.se. natyra nuk do t'i kishte dhënë vetinë e fshirjes së kujtesës njeriut,nuk e imagjinon dotë se ku do kishte arritur njerëzimi!Pra me pak fjalë,njeriu duhet edhe të harrojë, e të lërë pas disa gjëra,vuajtje,dëshpërime,pse jo edhe gëzime e lumturi,përndryshe jeta nuk do kishte atë larmi që ka në të vërtetë! Duhet patjetër,të mos kalojmë në pesimizëm dhe mundohu ta largosh ndienjën pesimiste,sepse jeta ka treguar që edhe sikur për arsye arti ta ushqeshë,vjen një orë,një çast që të zë rob!Kjo ndodh pa e kuptur dhe mua më trishton, sepse e kam një përvoj të hidhur dhe falë një caku vendimtar kam dal i fortë! Po këtë forcë jam në gjëndje ta induktoj atje ku besoj se më kuptojnë!

[QUOTE ]-Si te mos mendojme dhe vetem te qeshim,
si mund te jetojme kur nje dite ne vdesim,
vdesim nga zhgenjimi dhe nga dhimbja e shkrete,
me thuaj te lutem,nuk eshte e vertete?![/QUOTE]

Po është shum e vërtetë.E thua shum bukur !Por këtë të vëtetë duhet ta jetojmë ne,krijesat njerëzore!Në tregjedin e njohur të Shekspirit autori na kthen mbrapa fantazmën e hamletit, si shpirtra të vuajtur e fatkeq,por njëkohësishtë hakmarrës,për të sanksionuar marrëzin,intrigën,xhelozin,pabesin e botës që jetojmë!Por mbi të gjitha këto duhet të fitoj dhe fiton ajo zemër që ty nuk të mungon!Besoj u shpreha qartë.Për këtë të dua dhe të çmoj.




> -Si te thahim zemren dhe ti ndalojme ushqimin,
> te jetosh pa ndjenja...e di ti kuptimin?!
> Si mund te gezojme kur dicka ska vlere,
> me thuaj ti valle,si une, ka te tjere?!


Po ta thash se ka.Nuk je e vetme!E gjithmon do ketë!Ka edhe më keq!




> -Sa zemra sot vuajne dhe nuk argetohen?
> sa shpirtra te humbur sot jo me nuk zgjohen?
> sa lot derdh kjo bote e mbushur me vrer?
> sa vete i thone vdekjes_"Eja sot me merr"!
> 
> Ceshte argetimi,a na sheron dot,
> eshte ngushellim a fjale e thene kot?!
> si mund te harrojme me plage thelle ne gji,
> si mund te shpresojme te mbytur ne zi!!


Shpresa vdes e fundit.Një herë tjetër do të tregoj një histori shum origjinale ku vihet në dukje shpresa e njeriut.

respekte per ty!

----------


## DI_ANA

Shpresa lind dhe me te vdesim,
shpresa humb kur nen dhe tresim,
shpresa gjalle na mban ne jete,
a  eshte valle kjo e vertete?!

Kerkojme shprese dhe kur nuk kemi,
se te gjalle duam te jemi,
kerkojme shprese,sa shume kerkojme,
me te bashke cdo gje luftojme...

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Kamë shumë shpresë;
Që të mos jeshë,
Ti e trishtuar dhe e vetmuar!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Që dashuria dhe lumturia,
Të vijnë tek Tyja!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Se e kupton,
Një zemër t'pa fajshme,
Kur dashuron!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Si asnjë tjetër,
Se edhe ti,
Me të vërtetë,
Je e ngroht në dashuri!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Dhe për gjithë jetën,
Kështu do mbesë,
Me shpres e besë!*

----------


## DI_ANA

Te kesh veç shprese,jo nuk mjafton,
se vec me endrra asnji sjeton,
kur lodhesh teper dhe kur jep shume,
dhe endrrat vete zhduken ne gjume...!

Pushon nje dite dhe vetem fle,
asgje te bukur ne mendje ske,
te gjitha shpresat rane ne nje lume,
lumi harreses ,do thoja une..!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Nuk je e sigurt për këtë!
Se nesër thua tjetër gjë!

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne boten time futem dhe shume gjera shikoj,
shikoj ato qe dua dhe dot nuk i shijoj,
shikoj sa thelle jam futur,sa shume qenkam harruar,
dhe kjo bote e imja per mua s,eshte kujtuar!

Sa keq qe jam harruar nga vete kjo bote e brendshme,
sa keq me duket vetja,asgje nuk eshte e kendshme,
me thuaj bota ime cfare duhet qe te bej,
me thuaj si te sillem,ti vetem mos me le?!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Një ditë rojtar i vreshtit
E zuri një hajdut!
Të vinte në kuvenëd shum ai ju lut!
Hajduti i shkathët,
 E mbajti për mesi,
Që roja budalla,
Të mos ikte nga vreshti!
Roja ngriti zërin,
I revoltuar shumë;
Tani ta marr vesh,
Më zure Ti, a Unë??*

----------


## DI_ANA

Jemi ne nje bote,e jona ajo quhet,
nuk e shpjegoj dot,se gjej dot si thuhet,
nje bote ku drite dhe erresire shume ka,
nje bote ku kjo brenge nje plagosje la!

E kerkoj ilacin dhe sme ben asgje,
me le plot me dhimbje,me lot po me le,
e kerkoj sherimin po spo e gjej dot,
a mos valle nuk ka dhe po kerkoj kot?!

Erresire shume ka, sot ky shpirti im,
shikoj kete bote,oh sa shume po nxin,
kerkoj te ndez driten,po nuk e gjej dot,
te lutem ti ndizu,mi thaj pak keto lot!

Skllave e brenges behem dhe e kam shume frike,
se dua verbimin,po kerkoj pak drite,
me ndrico te lutem,vetem pak ndrico,
me ler te te shoh dhe pastaj ti shko!!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Kërko zemër e etur,
Kërko lumturinë,
Se ajo na duhet,
Pa të dotë s'rrimë.

Porsi oksigjenin
Që fusim në gjak,
Fusim dashurinë
Për të jetuar gjatë.

Asnjë pasuri 
Nuk ka vler në jetë,
Se sa dashuria
E thjeshtë, e vërtetë.

Ta mbajnë të pastër 
Shum zëmra jan shuar,
Shum të tjera ikën
Dhe pa lulëzuar.

Atje ku bie zjarri
Çel një tjetër jetë,
Tjetër botë ngjallet
Forc e shpres na jepë.*

----------


## e panjohura

E ndjeva!

E ndjeva nje dhembje ne zemer
Me rreshqiten ca lot pa prit
Mu duk nje ze i embel nga larg
Me thrriste zemer e shpirt!

Nuk ishte thirrje per mua
Ishte nje imagjinat
Kujt do ti bije ndermend
Te me thrras ne kete nate

Edhe po te thrriste zeri
Pergjigjeje nuk do kete
Jam e lodhur nga dhembja
Fjala ne goje me mbet!

----------


## RaPSouL

Ah Dashuri Moj Dashuri...
Te Me Ben Nje Tretesi
Qe Humbet Ne Thellesi
Vetem Per Nje Dashuri

----------


## shefqeti11

Kur mendova të zhdukem në përjetësi
Më erdhe befas e nuk më le të shkoj,
Kur desha të iki nga kjo jet
Zëri yt si një engjëll më bertiti,
Ndal! se ti duhet të jetosh
Nuk isha mësuar askush të më flas ashtu
Dhe mendova ç'është kjo çmënduri,
Por unë isha i çmëndur,se nuk dija të vlerësoja
Fjalët që mi thoshe ti
Nuk isha mësuar e përkëdhelur
Nuk dalloja dritën nga terri
Nuk dalloja të mirën nga e keqja
Nuk dalloja parajsën nga ferri
U ndala befas të mendoj
Dhe mu duk vetja në ëndërr 
Se a është e vërtet se dikush mi thot fjalët e zemrës?
Apo janë fjalët që do më sjellin në një rrug të vdekur?!
Por gabova ,gabova atë që mendoja
Më erdhe në jet o engjëll kur isha krejt vet
Kur nuk shihja drit në sy
Kur e gjithë bota i ngjante një terri
Atëher ma bëre dritë ti,
Më bëre të ndjehem njeri
Më bëre ta njoh jetën për të parën herë
Më bëre ta kuptoj çka është dashurija
Më bëre që syt e mi, të mos shohin më terr,
Prandaj të jam mirnjohës o njeri i madh
Zoti të shpërbleft në jet...
Do ta fal një jet për një fjalë që ma dhe
Do ta fal zemrën për një trandafil të bardh
Do ta fal veten për një të qeshur që nuk ma fali askush
Do të jem i joti pergjithmon edhe ti mos dush!


c/p

----------


## e panjohura

Po mundohem!!!

Po mundohem te te harroj
Po kot nuk ja dale dot
Nuk dua asgje te provoj
Nga friga se mos po  lendoj

Une jam e lenduar
Dhe keshtu do te mbes
Kurr askend se  lendoj 
Me para do te vdes!!!

Kam nje zjar ne zemer
Asgje s'ma shuan mallin
Kam shum per te then
Po fjalet nuk me dalin!

Zjar ne brendesi 
Akull ne siperfaqe
Sa shum do deshiroja
Te te puth ate faqe!

----------


## Çaushi

> Po mundohem!!!
> 
> Po mundohem te te harroj
> Po kot nuk ja dale dot
> Nuk dua asgje te provoj
> Nga friga se mos po  lendoj
> 
> Une jam e lenduar
> Dhe keshtu do te mbes
> ...



*MREKULLUESHEM  E PANJOHUR !

SUKSESE ....MIQESISHT ÇAUSHI !*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kam nje zjar ne zemer
> Asgje s'ma shuan mallin
> Kam shum per te then
> Po fjalet nuk me dalin!



Malli te mundon,e di te kuptoj,
mos e ler te shkretin zemren te lendoj,
fol me te dhe thuaji sa shume e ke dashur,
te degjon moj mike,afer te eshte qasur!

Ti jo nuk e sheh,sado qe te duash,
po nuk dua moter qe ti prape te vuash,
fol me te,fol gjate,nxirri brengat sot,
e di qe ai, te ka dashur fort!

Thuaji qe ke mall,zemra eshte pushtuar,
thuaji ti atij qe ske pêr ta harruar,
thuaji qe ne zemren tende do te jete,
thuaji qe nje dite per ty jete do kete!

Ti je gjalle moj mike,ashtu sic jam une,
nuk i kthejme dot dhe te qajme shume!
foli sic i flas dhe perdite i hapem,
ne cdo ore te dites e di  qe i shfaqem!

Foli edhe ti se shume po te pret,
do vetem ti flasesh dhe ti te kesh jete,
engjell eshte bere,nga lart te shikon,
ndjeje mikja ime sa fort te shtrengon!


respekte

----------


## e panjohura

Qfaqem gjithkah nuk me shofin
Flas me ta nuk me degjojn dot
Edhe kur merzitem qaj 
Buzet e mija te thara
I njomi me kta lot!

Kur jam e merzitur shum
E vetmuar mbyllem ne nje kthin
Nuk dua askend ta merzis
Me dhembjen e shpirtit tim

Po e pres qdo nate
Ne enderr te me vij
T'ia ledhatoj ato FAQE
T'ia puthi ata SY

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po e pres qdo nate
> Ne enderr te me vij
> T'ia ledhatoj ato FAQE
> T'ia puthi ata SY



Sa shume dhimbje kam,kur te shoh keshtu,
sa shume te kuptoj dhe pse jam ketu,
sa shume do te dua vuajtjen te ta heq,
sa shume dua moter mos te shoh me keq!


E vetmuar ndjehesh,ashtu jam edhe vete,
cfare mund ti besh nje shpirti te shkrete,
si te harrojme plaget,te lutem me thuaj,
a ka nje ilac qe me te mos vuajme?!

Ti e pret ne enderr dhe mall per te ke,
mos e humb ti shpresen,afer atij je,
e mban fort ne zemer,e mban fort ne gji,
a ste duket kjo "e pavdekshmja dashuri"?!

Ne vetmi mos rri se shume keq te ben,
te keput fuqite dhe semure te len,
do te doja shume ty te te ndihmoj,
do te doja shume dhe pse vete vajtoj!

Dua te kem afer edhe pse ste njoh,
dua zemren tende afer shume ta shoh,
kam nevoje per ty sepse me kupton,
dua ta sheroj shpirtin qe vajton!


respekte mike!

----------


## e panjohura

Mbremjen e te shtundes nuk do e harroj 
Do te ulem te qaj dhe Ty do te kujtoj
Kurr mos mendo se Te dashta me tradheti
Mbaje ne mend Qe Te dashta shum TY

Me vure nje plag ne zemer
Edhe ashtu te plaguar
Pse keshtu me ndodh athua
Apo jam nje grua e mallkuar

Nuk me njofte mire zemer
Shum me keqkuptove
Te lutem shum te lutem
Shko se mjaft me lendove

E lenduar ne shpirt thell
E perlotur per tere jeten
Dikur do te bije ndermend
Se ta kam thene te verteten!

Mos me kerko te lutem
Mos luaj me ndjenja te mija
Kam ngel si nje lule e vyshkur
Me le me vuajtjet e mija!!!!!!

----------


## Dorontina

Jam njeri per çudi
nuk vuaj per tradheti
as per vetmi
jeta ka gjera me te bukura
se mashkuj tradhetar

jeta ka tjera hobi
ka literatur
ka shetitje stervitje
pse te humbi kohen
per ata qe sme meritojn

Jeta ka gjera te bukra
mrekullia nuk ndalet
mrekulli jam vet
pasi me kerkojn apet  :buzeqeshje: 

dua te luj me jeten
do bej valls me te
me mungon vallsi
me asht dhen shansi

kengtaret me kengê
po na epin mesage
... jeta qe jetojm
asht vetem me shantazhe

te du... me don
me ep... te ep
sa ki... qka ki
e vet pin raki
per duhan spo e pyes
te gjith din te pin...

Romantizmi e komunizmi kan vdek
mashkujt kan dal ne gurbet
ku femna ka ne qdo kend
ke edhe mashkuj te shkret
por nuk din te shprehen me lezet
se edhe ata ne tradhetare jan tesh

dashurin e mban femra ne gji
virilitetin e mbajn mashkujt me hai e  Hi
dikur dehen e kerkojn ledhatime
nga femra e bukur e tokes "sime"
ather jan ne gjendje si akullore te shkrihen

hehe ata qe ju njofin
do veshni ndrysh gezofin
do paguni dogan
per mekate qe nji dit keni ba  :buzeqeshje: 
denimet jan te medha .... :perqeshje:

----------

